

Extending COBOL with Scheme and Brainfuck - wingo
http://www.opencobol.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1167&forum=1&post_id=6988

======
btiffin
APL extensions for OpenCOBOL sounds like a grand idea.

Just built the newly GPL'ed version of JSoftware's J announced by Eric
Iverson. I'll give it a try.

Ok, first cut. Don't know enough APL (J) yet to get output to prove it's
working, but it inits and evaluates 1 + 1 without any error codes.

    
    
          *> ***************************************************************
          *> Author:    Brian Tiffin
          *> Date:      20110711
          *> Purpose:   Attempt calling a J sentence. APL in COBOL.
          *> Tectonics: cobc -x callj.cob -lj
          *> ***************************************************************
           identification division.
           program-id. callj.
    
           data division.
           working-storage section.
           77 jptr usage pointer.
           77 result usage binary-long.
    
          *> ***************************************************************
           procedure division.
           call "JInit" returning jptr end-call
           display jptr end-display
    
           call "JDo"
               using by value jptr
               by content z"a =. 1 + 1"
               returning result
           end-call
           display result end-display
    
           goback.
           end program callj.
     
           $ cobc -x callj.cob -lj
           0x00007f06912bf010
           +0000000000
    

Life can be a lot of fun.

------
michael_dorfman
Extending COBOL with Brainfuck is wonderfully twisted, but you know what I
want? A Brainfuck-to-COBOL interpreter implemented as a Turing Machine. Now,
_there's_ a nice weekend project for somebody....

------
mhd
No APL? Now _that_ would be an awkward marriage…

